
1Password, Heartbleed, and You - superchink
http://email.agilewebsolutions.com/t/ViewEmail/r/205B068AF33ED1012540EF23F30FEDED/72CE3B338492EA361A01488700E2614F
======
tomelders
Perhaps, once a service has addressed the heart bleed vulnerability on their
servers, deleting all passwords and forcing users to go through the forgotten
password process might be the responsible thing to do.

